# Jesse



## bcnewe2 (May 28, 2013)

Jess is about 5+ months old. She's been working for a while but she's still a pup, it's all instinct kicking in.  
This morning really early I look out and see the sheep slowly trotting into the barn. Why are you coming in ladies, no grain this early"...there is Jess, bringing them all in.  A ewe with twins sneak off in the long grass, Jesse finishes putting up the other sheep and out she goes for those 3. No one is upset, her nor the ewes. They all come in, lay down in the dry lot and she lays there with them.

So cool to see her instinct taking over and she's not ever really aware of what she's doing!

Gotta love these dogs!


----------



## Southern by choice (May 28, 2013)

I LOVE HEARING THIS!

amazing dogs aren't they!!!!  But why no pics?   

 I feel cheated!  

So glad you found the right dog!


----------



## bcnewe2 (May 29, 2013)

Sick Dad and forget to bring phone out there. I will take some soon!
she is doing so wonderful I hate to say I keep waiting for the other shoe to drop!  I've caught her chasing a bit, yell with some shame thrown in and she instantly stops. It's really just watching her and catching her in the act. Her favorite pastime is playing in the mudpuddles and playing with her rope. She'll bop up to the sheep with her rope to show her family...no they don't want to see it but she sure tries!

The chickens are starting to wander more in her area so I know they're feeling safer around her. The foxes are GONE!  And for the first time ever I heard coyotes last night. Not close but her and about 5 other neighbor dogs were barking to save their life!  I think we got her just in time!

Pictures coming soon!


----------



## bcnewe2 (May 29, 2013)

Just got one!






Here she is watching the sheep eat their breakfast!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (May 29, 2013)

She is beautiful!


----------



## bcnewe2 (May 29, 2013)




----------



## terrilhb (May 29, 2013)

She is gorgeous. What a good girl.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 29, 2013)

bcnewe2 said:
			
		

> Just got one!
> http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y182/bcnewe2/Jessespring13_zpsd50830f8.jpg
> 
> Here she is watching the sheep eat their breakfast!


Bcnewe2 I _REALLY_ don't think she is going to work out for you... I would be_ more than glad_ to take her for you.


----------



## bcnewe2 (May 29, 2013)

I'll keep that in mind Southern!  If ever I need to send her somewhere you'll be first on the list!


----------

